# Tp useless billy and me got a tripple date #234



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

At the WW tonight with the cartwrong sisters


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

#??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

234


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

O3 can't read


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Poor little feller


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

2 reebs in 45 mins I'm a Lil slow today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

No one likes my lame title


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm hated by useless folks that's aweful


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Not accepted in the lower of lows. I feel like the heed


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm going to run old Yankee men off the road


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm going to kiss the sky


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Like johnny the super star


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

i'm not sure how i feel about this thread


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

it feels awkward


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

a little hairy


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

i got a hair in my mouth


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

We gonna order up some black painter ribs!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

internets is slow


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Updated post #1


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Forgot the ladies..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey papabear


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey bang bang


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2014)

BBQ pantha ribs is on time


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

i've got to get this off my chest


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2014)

Where crayon done went?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

the title sucks


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2014)

Spill it hdm


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

sucks really bad


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

make me feel angry


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

i want to pull fuzzy's hair


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

maybe set him on fire


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

kick him in his red tennis shoe boots


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2014)

Calm down lil fella, you know how you tinkle in your britches when you get all worked up


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

grrrr


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

a little just came out; but that because of the winter weather thread


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2014)

between the weather and you gettin mad you gonna have to go home and change


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Papbear gonna steal my flop


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2014)

allrightythen, I'm gonna go home now, walk in the front door in my birthdate suit..... didn't work out real good last night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm gonna stomp on 03.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

O3 done insulted me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

He ain't helpful he hurtful


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Billy gets Nessy tp gets Lessy I get Lucy


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't lissen to him, Mm. He's just trying to be hurtful.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not lol-ing, I refuse to do that


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2014)

Stop trolling and stop all this barroom talk


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2014)

Grrrrrr


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

I am trolling with some dipsy divers right now. Going deep.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Playin dat, strang...strang...strang...strangmusic


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Yo!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Hdm03 is a troll


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Boss going to band him.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

Billy wuz just on the TV faking a heart attack so his friend could steal toys.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I bet you won't say that at the ww. Them cartwrong sister will tan your hide


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't care if I leave a smell


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I went to get my food out of the oven and I forgot to turn the heat up. Had it on warm. Food was cold. Warm don't work


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Herro


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> Herro



You a samich now?


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Billy shot an Alabama doe in jasper county.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm what ever you want me to be.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm what ever you want me to be.



In that case you are now officially my beer fetcher.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I saw a knife then I stabbed a tater


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

I need a beer MT.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I pay my beer fetchers


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Ax wycliff


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow, that was fast, thanks, cold too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm eating saltines with maronaise.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Baked red taters for dinner. I'm po


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Not really po ain't rich just didn't goto the store.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm rich in life just not in cash


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I got a job my boys are taken of that's all I want.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

That's what po folks say


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Kooky bears


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Jello shots off a fuzzy tummy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

Lost my sense of humor


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

No joke flop


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Fuzz wif the serious flap.. Well did


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

My employer will no longer tolerate uselesnes.. It is very hurtful


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

That's why I ain't been comin round lately


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Belly full. Makes me affeared for later.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I used to get to work n catch up.. Now I can't catch up.. Missed lots of lol-ing


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

TP gon catch a case of the spigots


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I used to get to work n catch up.. Now I can't catch up.. Missed lots of lol-ing



Same here lots of eyes on me..


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

3 more work daze then I'm oft for 9.. I plan on makin it up to Billy n em with total uslessnes


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Same here lots of eyes on me..



They talkin bout makin an example out of the first one caught on a non work related site


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

I ignore those warning


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Oops1+= don't let Billy cost you a job.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Quit so they can't fire you.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Start a donut business with Billy.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

I got a couple in my back yard.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Has Bo$$ been on today?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't think he has


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

This ain't working out cartwrong girls are fighting with the church ladies passing out the watchtowers pamphlets. Cartwrong girls said they ain't mormans and don't want to be wife number foe


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Quit, oops. Show them you mean business.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Mm, you see that video I posted? It made me lol-ing.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Bo$$, You Ok?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey Bo$$, You Ok?



I won more times than I lost, so I feel pretty good about it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Mm, you see that video I posted? It made me lol-ing.



No where is it?


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

What eye miss???


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

This water heater has turned into a big project


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

I might as well tear the house down and rebuild it.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

It wood prob be ezier


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

Ooooooops is hera


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Quit, oops. Show them you mean business.



I should.. Show em they can't be pushin me round.. Good advice rit thera^^^


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> I might as well tear the house down and rebuild it.



My hot water heaters in my attic .. She has blown twice.. They were both epic and caused a bunch of strangers in my house.. Never buy a spec again


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

oops1 said:


> My hot water heaters in my attic .. She has blown twice.. They were both epic and caused a bunch of strangers in my house.. Never buy a spec again



Mines in the middle of the house. And apparently none of the shut of valves work like they should. Had to go to town and get some more stuff to fix it and came back to water on the floor again.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

A lot of water


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

"Moving Forward" I'll throat punch the next person that says that in front of me.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

On fb Mm.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> "Moving Forward" I'll throat punch the next person that says that in front of me.



Well, at the end of the day, what will that accomplish.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, moving forward.....I got the spaghetti guts.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry bout ya heata, Hilsman.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

I had one to flood my mobeel home, twice. Bout 6 inchy deep. No fun atall.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

It always happened when I was gone.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

I did not see ld's post. I hope he don't throat punch me tonight.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I did not see ld's post. I hope he don't throat punch me tonight.



Hide your race horse and you'll be ok.................maybe.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry Bo$$. How was your day?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2014)

5000 Thai wimmens seeking love. Ads going downhill up in hera.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Good day Dave


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

I wish someone would play strang some music.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope the Cartwrongs don't find out that Mig used their name in the title. Somebody get sued over that.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Me and the wife both lol at Karl.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol at video. He does a lot of different ones.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Dec 18, 2014)

Flip


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Whatcha doing with that Flop matt?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm soo lost


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol-ing long time at Karl.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cartwongs?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol-ing long time at oops.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Who's Carl?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 18, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Lol-ing long time at oops.



But I didn't make a funny


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Wabbit season


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Duck season


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

lol


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

ing


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm hated by useless folks that's aweful



Haters be hatin, yo.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Migmack said:


> No one likes my lame title



Fuzzy=dissapoint


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

T.P. said:


> We gonna order up some black painter ribs!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

KD, you ain't missing your cat are you??


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the title sucks





hdm03 said:


> sucks really bad





hdm03 said:


> make me feel angry





hdm03 said:


> i want to pull fuzzy's hair





hdm03 said:


> maybe set him on fire





hdm03 said:


> kick him in his red tennis shoe boots





hdm03 said:


> grrrr



Hdm is very approving of the thread title.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> allrightythen, I'm gonna go home now, walk in the front door in my birthdate suit..... didn't work out real good last night.



good luck


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> "Moving Forward" I'll throat punch the next person that says that in front of me.



moving forward.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

All caught up. Great thread.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

Water heater is billy rigged fo da night.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Yall say somethin'.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope the house don't flood or burn down


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Water heater is billy rigged fo da night.



Excellent job.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> I hope the house don't flood or burn down



It won't.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 18, 2014)

Pinetree. It's a long ways til September


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Pinetree. It's a long ways til September



It's closer than it were yesterday.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey mattech


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

If the Cosbys were dinosaurs, the son would be called Theosaurus.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

When the T-Rex wanted to mate, it would hoot out a kind of love song and dance around.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

T.P. said:


> KD, you ain't missing your cat are you??



Don't reckon I got no cats.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Fascinating right?


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Don't reckon I got no cats.



So you are saying that yours are missing?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> So you are saying that yours are missing?



Odell don't allow cats around here.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

What it be hardwood


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

That Ranger from Clemson is in here, yall watch it.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Son fancy pants lawdog done shot a cat up your way, KD. Didn't know if it were yourn or not.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 18, 2014)

I just ate a hole pack of deer cube steak.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Pnut is a meateater.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Nut, any gimped deer's tonight?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Prolly dint even cook it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Son fancy pants lawdog done shot a cat up your way, KD. Didn't know if it were yourn or not.



I haven't heard nothing about it T.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

He gimped some cube steak.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 18, 2014)

Something.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Kentucky cat up inda fancy pants form.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 18, 2014)

And flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Krun is up late.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

I saw a brand new cold water heater on the side of the road today.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

I stopped to get it, but it wouldn't fit in the van.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 18, 2014)

Didn't even see one mt.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 18, 2014)

K wants to go hawg hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

It was self defense.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 18, 2014)

Think I just gimped my pants.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 18, 2014)

You eat yet bo$$?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

It is cold up here. I need to go Sauger fishing.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> You eat yet bo$$?



I got out of there bout 5 O'clock and I started at the Cracker Barrel, then went to DQ and got home and have been eating ever since. I never want to see no more Jello.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I got out of there bout 5 O'clock and I started at the Cracker Barrel, then went to DQ and got home and have been eating ever since. I never want to see no more Jello.



Good deal! I was feeling bad for you and eating for you.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

I got some good sleep though.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Is this a cougar?


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

He is eating my korn


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

He is eating my korn


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

He is eating my corn


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

He's eatin' my corn


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry^^


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

I want me a cougar.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

That is a Kentucky Cougar. They have an open season on them up here. But it is for Game Wardens only.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 18, 2014)

Karl has a hawt wife!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes Karl does!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

What was that Cougar eating matt?


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

He's eating my corn


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mat tech your a loser. Poor guy you was playing with. Almost reminded me of a cat playing with a mouse.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

I just sent that to my brother, told him its on my camera


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> Mat tech your a loser. Poor guy you was playing with. Almost reminded me of a cat playing with a mouse.



We made up, even shared a few PM's  lol


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

It was fun


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm gonna troll my brother.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Yea it was. I hate that guy called out my fake picture so quick though. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey mw


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm gonna troll my brother.



Poor thing, you would make me start carrying my 44 mag pistol. I have turkey hunted up in Missouri where a mountain lion lived. My daddy had me so tore up about it I couldn't hardly listen for turkey's gobbling


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol my brother ain't buying bit.


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey mw



Howdy sir. Been very busy. I don't know how y'all have so much time to run through these threads. I need a Job like Mattechs so I can stay on my phone


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> Poor thing, you would make me start carrying my 44 mag pistol. I have turkey hunted up in Missouri where a mountain lion lived. My daddy had me so tore up about it I couldn't hardly listen for turkey's gobbling



Only place I've ever been scared was at sapelo island. That's the dang creepiest place I've ever been. I was more worried about the wild longhorn cows on the place. Lol


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> Howdy sir. Been very busy. I don't know how y'all have so much time to run through these threads. I need a Job like Mattechs so I can stay on my phone



Lol, it can be a busy job, but usually I can fix an instrument in 30 minutes to an hour, then I have to hang around for 4-5 hours for verifications.


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> Only place I've ever been scared was at sapelo island. That's the dang creepiest place I've ever been. I was more worried about the wild longhorn cows on the place. Lol



I hear ya, we went to Venice Louisiana back in 94. I was 14 and we camped about 10 miles before the Mississippi River flowed into the ocean on an island that had cows on it. We tried to go cow tipping and that was a mistake. Them cows hearded up like Cape buffalos and almost charged us. It was very intense for a moment.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

...


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

Keep it up. You might get him


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

,,,


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

Why would I lie


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> I hear ya, we went to Venice Louisiana back in 94. I was 14 and we camped about 10 miles before the Mississippi River flowed into the ocean on an island that had cows on it. We tried to go cow tipping and that was a mistake. Them cows hearded up like Cape buffalos and almost charged us. It was very intense for a moment.




I walked up on one in pitch dark on morning going to my stand. He took off running, it felt like a dang earthquake. Lol I was a little paranoid.


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> I walked up on one in pitch dark on morning going to my stand. He took off running, it felt like a dang earthquake. Lol I was a little paranoid.



Get this, I went down below Newnan on some land I've never been to with a friend. He sent me down this holler and said to climb when I came out of the pines and hit the hardwoods. I did and when is at my stand down I heard something making a lot of noise down from me. I put that stand on the tree quicker than ever. Just as I was getting in something black started coming at me. Up I jumped in and started getting it up the tree. Turned out to be a cow. She left and went down the hill out of sight. 9:30 I see her again. She lays down around 100 yards out and makes a lot of noise. I figured my hunt was over so I got down and went to check on her. When I got there she had a calf halfway out her and it was dead. It's feet was hanging out. I used my gloves and tried to pull it out twice. On the second pull she lifted her head and slammed it down. Grave yard dead. I swear. Crazy crazy experience.


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

^^maybe boss can use that for a story one day


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Bbb


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

That's crazy.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> ^^maybe boss can use that for a story one day



Dead Cows Wear Plaid.


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yea I just wish I would have cut the back straps out. Flop


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Werd


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

My brother swears he saw one in Jacksonville last year.


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey mac


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey I got the flop. Right on


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Good flop


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

Howdy Mac. I had to insert the flop using edit option. I feel guilty that it wasn't legit


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey mattech


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

How is it going Mac?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## MAC2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks legit to me


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Robert is relaxing a little tonight. I think I will go over to the SF and stir things up a little.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How is it going Mac?



Fair for now. Going to pick up my daughters tomorrow afternoon for a spend the night and pick up my son on Saturday after he gets out of the woods. Going to be a good weekend! Looking forward to it!


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Fair for now. Going to pick up my daughters tomorrow afternoon for a spend the night and pick up my son on Saturday after he gets out of the woods. Going to be a good weekend! Looking forward to it!



Amen, I hope you have the best weekend ever. Still a praying for you my friend


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Robert is relaxing a little tonight. I think I will go over to the SF and stir things up a little.



Just finished registrations. There were 4 that didn't make the cut. It's not that i don't like people/bots from the phillipines, poland, romania or pakistan, it's just that they don't pass the background check. 

Man, somebody make this week end. We've had some long hard cases this week and y'all know how much i hate to think hard about anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Enjoy your weekend with the kids Mac.


----------



## M80 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wish I could stay longer but I'm tared. C y'all tomorrow good lord willing.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Night mw


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

G night folks.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 18, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> Amen, I hope you have the best weekend ever. Still a praying for you my friend



Thanks mwilliams!


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nite mw 
Nite matt


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Enjoy your weekend with the kids Mac.


Thanks boss! 

I think I am going to have to go to bed. Good night and God bless you and yours.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Well I am gone also Night Hils.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Well I am gone also Night Hils.



I skimmed ketchup but I mussa missed how you scoped out? KD.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Herro


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Frop


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 19, 2014)

Fuzz, Say" Ise bin wrong GON fa so long , but wees' gonna gitright tonight Babe.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 19, 2014)

Been tryin Tolouselatreck myself tonite but ya'll done GON Oft and left me ponderin about the decision I made two years ago about my coondog I kept while selling my others I think I might have goofed up cutting down.  All right night I recon but left me in a State of ponderance.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 19, 2014)

Feelin state of rejection but after all it's tooOhnine.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I aint happy with the amount of post on my thread. I think HDM03 is right. I am lame.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey, mattech.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Billy Bump


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

TP= getting the worm this morning


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

herro


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

cramer said:


> TP= getting the worm this morning



enough of that barroom talk


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

I haven't posted in herra yet


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

What.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

What i miss, y'all gettin in trouble??


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

been reading the possum thread in the cafe forum


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

think I'll save mine for krun


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Mornin???


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

morning hils - catch any deer lately?
people in the know are catching possums these days


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

Whats a Gimlet?


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

a drank?


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

a tool?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> a tool?



Did you just call me a tool?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

Da Big Boss,Which is over my Boss just brought donuts,coffee and bagels to da shop.

Reckon wut dats about?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

They waited for Billy to show up and collect that money for arm surgery....


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> Did you just call me a tool?



no....I don't know you that well......


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Good morning I was reading back. I like it
Fuzzy, Glad Boss got to Eat, Nice video's saw
I missed cousin oops,Mac have a nice weekend
with your youngin's Morning TP sorry about the water
heater Hil's Morning all.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

And Cramer whats that about???


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

MOrning flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mourning krun and cra!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

I hate mourning flop!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...in+the+us&fr2=sb-top-search&fr=yfp-t-252&fp=1


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Morning Nut


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> no....I don't know you that well......



Its ok,I am one on most occasions....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...he+us+map&fr2=sb-top-search&fr=yfp-t-252&fp=1


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Ty Kayran you are very thoughtful and helpful. HDMO3 is not.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

My last post for the day and I wanna Flop!


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> And Cramer whats that about???



you have to check it out on paymasters outdoor cafe forum


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2014)

Howdy folks, lets go hogzilla hunten.


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> Whats a Gimlet?



after researching this - 
gimlet = tool for toting donuts and coffee with one hand if you might be without the use of one arm


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2014)

Someone is calling scrapy out in the duck forum, says he talks kkkrrrayzee.


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

did you tote or ever tote the said gimlet?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

K's back!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Good morning I was reading back. I like it
> Fuzzy, Glad Boss got to Eat, Nice video's saw
> I missed cousin oops,Mac have a nice weekend
> with your youngin's Morning TP sorry about the water
> heater Hil's Morning all.



Thanks, krun. That water heater was about 14 years ago and I've finally learned to deal with it.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hay, Kinnie Mack!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

cramer said:


> you have to check it out on paymasters outdoor cafe forum



That's a big forum direction or link appreciated.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Morning TP


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Think I bit my cheek in my sleep


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

It's sora


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

I had to go defend scrapy in da df


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Won mo


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

the title of this thread sucks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

big time


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> That's a big forum direction or link appreciated.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=282338


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

Fuzzy should be ashamed of himself


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i bet he's no good at folding pizza boxes


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i bet the other folders laugh and call him names


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

they don't let him join any folder games


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

fuzzy is fuzzy - no alopolgies necessary


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i could go on and on


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

he is taking an online course on advanced folding
part of the reason he wanders off from time to time


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

cramer said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=282338


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

krun's gonna be busy for a while
reading/cooking/reading


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

krun=speedreader


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nope don't want it don't like it


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

I skipped after the prep part


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Woman at the end was enough


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

classic thread though - I've never seen it until today


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Scrapy defence post posted.


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Scrapy defence post posted.



x2


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

just sose you know - I would do the same for you TP 
I got your back


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

strang's prolly gonna defriend us for stomping in his duck catching forum though


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

My puter crashed


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

blue screen of death with lots of stuff on it


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

glad it wasn't for good


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hil's maybe it's time for a remodel of
your house. Make things easier next time.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

y'all check out the cougar killed in Kentucky thread....ole six made me giggle.......


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hil's maybe it's time for a remodel of
> your house. Make things easier next time.



that wood require a bulldozer and complete rebuild Krun.  I think the house was built in a day by a blind man


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Scrapy defence post posted.





cramer said:


> x2



I thought I posted a post about posting a post defendin Scrapy but I guess it was a ghost post


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Sup Bama???


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

I just ordered Chocolate for my Mother for
Christmas. Cost the same to ship as the order, whats
up with that


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bama needs a fishing trip to Fl for Christmas


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> y'all check out the cougar killed in Kentucky thread....ole six made me giggle.......



giggle


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Or Savannah


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Moanin'.....
Just making the rounds before heading to work.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin'.....
> Just making the rounds before heading to work.



Have a nice day


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

cramer said:


> just sose you know - I would do the same for you TP
> I got your back


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> I thought I posted a post about posting a post defendin Scrapy but I guess it was a ghost post



You did, that's what alerted me that one of our own needed some more gas on his fire.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

strang+?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I saw a black painter this morning.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Guess what's for super tonight???


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Over grown house cat maybeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

So did i .....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

HUmmmmmmmmmmmmm I don't know


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Whats for dinner


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

me toot


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Black painter roast with taters and onjuns and carrots and cery, and a side of mashed up taters.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

That's why we aint got no panthers, people shoot every one they see!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Don't say possuim


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Whats for dinner



whatcha cooking?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

cooking flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh darn.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

We need a lower limit on panthers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'z hungry.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Oh darn.



no barroom talk in herra


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Im gonna have nightmares
after seening Cramer's link.
That woman picking her teeth with a bone
bout finished me off


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> That's why we aint got no panthers, people shoot every one they see!



I'm in a black it's in the sack club.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Whenz it gone be ready?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I shoot em all.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I need at least 7 black painters to feed me an t.p.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

Too many panther days!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

We like to cook them over an open fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Word NutNut?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C+?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

The panther tagging system is ridiculous!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Strang is licking his lips thinking about my black painter fixins.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Need one boy to one girl black painter ratio.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C+?



Howdy T.P.

I love me some black panther tail roasting on an open fire.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

If people keep limiting out on panthers, there will be no more panthers in GA in the next 10 years!


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

painter meat is good.....or so I'm told.....


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop+?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

pewpewpew^^^^^


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

LOL-ing at tp


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

no I'm not lol-ing, I forgot I dont do that anymore


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

That's what I look like all the time


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

I hate lol-ing


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

I ain't skeert to eat some of tp painter and fixin's though


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2014)

That's funny, you look like a loler strange.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

well I'm not, I'm not an loler, and I get mad if anybody tries to make me lol


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> well I'm not, I'm not an loler, and I get mad if anybody tries to make me lol



Even if they tickle you?

Hey,drivelers!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

lol-ing is what sissies do


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

I done ran everybody off with my angriness, good, y'all stay away.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

lolers are big time sissies


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

every time i read the title of this thread i get a strong urge to kick a puppy


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i think mattech is still gay


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I got the urge to throat punch insulting people..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Chief needs to come make some people grow up


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

someone's calling us drivelers!!!!!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

We billy's


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

just noticed the title...........it sucks
now I got angriness


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

I would body slam JOLO but I don't know him that well.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

homo3 mite like it if I body slam him


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

fast flop


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

slow flop


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

dang


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Cartwrong sisters are going to get dert and Hdom3


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

I like big girls....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i like big butts; i can not lie


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> I would body slam JOLO but I don't know him that well.....



If I knew you better,I would let you.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

lol-ing


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I got the urge to throat punch insulting people..



My throat is sore.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> I would body slam JOLO but I don't know him that well.....



I never said I was a him....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

TP and Billy'z dates


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

I like French Fries


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I like big abs and shoulders, I got the hot sister


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I never said I was a him....



sorry......I just assumed


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

sexy pic mm....


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> sorry......I just assumed



You didn't get my selfie text?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

I cant post pics,getz an error code


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Every body stop picking on Fuzzy
or I'm gonna introduce you to 
my black frying pan


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

All this foolishness in here makin' me mad


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

well it ain't gonna stop no time soon


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

guess you gonna have a temper tantram


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

I done runs everybody off. It's safe to come out
now Fuzzy


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> All this foolishness in here makin' me mad



Anger management may work.May make you angrier...Billy is giving classes Saturday night.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

I heard they were two for one. Bring a friend 
discount


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

It's almost time


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I heard they were two for one. Bring a friend
> discount



We can use the money took up for Billy here at work instead of buying beer with it.

I think $1.85 was taken up.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

I want it


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

flop


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

Can I flop?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

I missed it....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

you missed


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> flop



That's twice in a row you took my flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

I gots to go bbl


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

joseph love said:


> that's twice in a row you took my flop



:d:d:d


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

The smiley's broken


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> :d:d:d



I'm over it now....

Flops are overrated it seems.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> The smiley's broken



I hit it when I didn't flop....Sorry


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

Lunch


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

Thinking Hospital food with Cutie...


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

sorry....I'm taken


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I missed it....



lols  you got da flop in da dribler thread


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> sorry....I'm taken



wut you taken???


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

deer pills.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

taste like corn........


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

buying employees lunch today......


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

hope you aint eatin da black pills


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Bucket method.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Bucket method.



That's a big ol key over there on the left leanin up!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

whats he weldin' on tp?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

A double column, strang.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Lol-ing @ Jeff C!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

beam turner..............


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Rye dirt be flipped one before.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

yup........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Kayran I almost became a driveler.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> sorry....I'm taken



Wish you could have went.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> lols  you got da flop in da dribler thread



Got banned for Trolling in there.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

thanks for the invite.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> thanks for the invite.



I thought I text you,it went to rydert.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello everybody.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm at the eye doc with smalls and smallest. Smalls just getting her post op check up.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm taken them out for lunch. I was thinking twin peaks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I am steeping my tea.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, tell them that's what happens when they don't get an education.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Billy said he'd just soon bag a present as wrapp one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Said he reuses the bags too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Just change the labels.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Sometimes he fergets and the wrong person gets it.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

I think Gaducker is Strang when he was little........


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Yes, tell them that's what happens when they don't get an education.




Now that's funny. I will use that as an excuse when mrs bigs finds out.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

A&P Steel has come a long way since that old warehouse.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Don't come in here talking bout no Chickens Ridirt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Boss , hows the racin chickens doing?


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

I'M not.....but mud is.........


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

^^^^^lol-ing


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

happy birthday bo$$


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

gonna get this one


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

flip?>


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

crap?


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

boooyah ......


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

too slow homo3


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Testing testing this is a test


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

congrats....you passed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> boooyah ......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> congrats....you passed



I think I am going to make it. I am not lame anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Cut out all that Birthday, Chicken, Test and Booyah talk. This thread is for serious discussion of  current events and issues of the day. Now cut it out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree boss. I think we need Chief to come lecture them.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hay!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I fell asleep


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hit my head real hard.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

mattech+?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Mm+?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Kd+?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm awake now. The sudden stop woke me up.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I think I knocked out a toof.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

My lip is bleeding.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Broke my nose.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Fractured my pelvis.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Busted Elvis.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm soooooo drunk right now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I wish I was.^^\^


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Accidental crooked line^^^


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Crooked line like a boss flop!!^^


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Going back to sleep now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Gonna lay down this time though.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Sleeping while standing is tricky and dangerous.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Cut out all that Birthday, Chicken, Test and Booyah talk. This thread is for serious discussion of  current events and issues of the day. Now cut it out.



sorry KyDawg................


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

mud made me do it.........


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

and T.P.........


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

and Migmack


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

and mattech....


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

and Karun........


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

I wasn't even hera


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

oh.....sorry


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

not Karun then............


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

and JOLO


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm coming after u ens


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

look out


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Is better


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I been busy today.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I work for crazy folks.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm in Atl. I walked into a foyier and these guys were talking, when I heard them say bye, the one guy said loudly. Don't worry, y'all will make greats Dads... Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

The Dr called and said my feet were okay.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

My feet have not been bothering me.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

I ask him how I was otherwise and he said, your feet are in good shape.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Guess I will go for a walk.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Two dads are better than one.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Good feet are hard to come by.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Be back in about an hour.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Two dads are better than one.



You tryin to tell us somepin


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm waiting on paint to dry, really, on topic


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Mrs. H


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You tryin to tell us somepin



Sorry, I didn't realize I typed that out loud.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm waiting on paint to dry, really, on topic



homo3 can help you.....he is goot at stuff like that


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm in Atl. I walked into a foyier and these guys were talking, when I heard them say bye, the one guy said loudly. Don't worry, y'all will make greats Dads... Lol



you're still gay; aren't you


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm gonna update my fb to say in a relationship with Mm.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize I typed that out loud.



he might can help you too.......


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i like to watch paint dry nekkid


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Kayrun.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

thanks for that image


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P hangs out at the Tiftin park after dark.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I had to turn the relationship status down TP


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Been sitting here on the couch hearing noises. Thought it was a mouse in the fireplace. Then thought a bird was building a nest in the Christmas tree. Been looking like crazy. 

Dang t.p. let a balloon go and it's up on the ceiling scratching back and forth. I was about to get the 410 out and kill sumpin.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i like to watch paint dry nekkid



Go fix the clock


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm not gay no more!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't like menzzzzz!!!


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I like wemenzzzzzzzz


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Tiftin park? I may go check that out.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop+?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Like a boss!^^


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Is it time to go home?


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack......was that coyote story true?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Tiftin park? I may go check that out.



tell HFH hey when you see him there......from what I hear; he's there all the time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Tiftin park? I may go check that out.



Just watch out for homo3. He sTay there ALL the time.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just watch out for homo3. He say there ALL the time.



He say what?????


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

HaHa....sounds like evabody gonna be there!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> HaHa....sounds like evabody gonna be there!



partay!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> tell HFH hey when you see him there......from what I hear; he's there all the time





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just watch out for homo3. He say there ALL the time.





hdm03 said:


> He say what?????


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Billy just came by in that ol truck. He got out crying with his pants ripped to shreds. Said he shot a deer and had to fight a pack of wild yotes for it. Said he lost.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Partay in da paaaark!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 19, 2014)

later


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Yo!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

mattgaytech


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Yo!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

grrrrrr, I'm still mad and I don't like all this foolishness in here


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i very very angry


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

Fuzzy better watch it


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Very hurtful in hera.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm a judge two, so if i thank one of yall is trollin me, you not gonna like the consequences


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i'm about to go bat doo doo crazy up in herra


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

watch it fellers


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

the honerable strang-a-lang...... all rise


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i'm going to shank someone


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

or is it skank?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i forget


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

either way; it will not be pretty


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i'm gonna set Fuzzy's pizza boxes on fire


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

lol-ing


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

no, forget that last post, I'm not lol-ing because I'm not an loler.

I hate lol-ing with a passion.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> lol-ing



don't be a sissy; strang!  do you not have any self respect?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

wont happen again I can tell you that much


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

I hope I can make it home, the boiler room is grumblin pretty bad


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

#blowthebathroomup


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

#legsstickingstraightout


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

#halftherolloftoiletpapergone


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm officially broke.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

oh-em-gee...... it's killin me


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

the pressure valve is at high volume


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

bbl


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Strang done got holt of some rank black panther meat.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Prayers sent strang


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Black panther meat gives you ooos1+ guts.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

My panther meat doesn't do that.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I've been to gander mt. And academy more this week then in the last week.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

My panther is cooked over an open fire.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My panther meat doesn't do that.



Its not real wild then. Its farm raised.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Bout to walk in Toys r Us.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

T=farm raised panther eater


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I just know how to cook it, mattech.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I been doing this a long time.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I forgot more than y'all will ever know about cookin panther.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Sear it first.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I wonder if strang is walking all stiff-legged.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Probably frozen right now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Just standing there.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Scared to move.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

Had to crawl in the bathroom on my knees tp, almost rurnt my britches


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

#lftt


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

Goot thang I got me some bathroom ninja


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 19, 2014)

What's going on


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Here comes da Judge.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I am going slap hdmo3 with a used pizza box


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

You need me to soupeena somebody bo$$, just let me know


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll get somebody on contentment of court in a minute


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

I need me one of them new hammers to bang on the desk in case somebody was wanderin what to get me for Christmas


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 19, 2014)

Any specific design to go on it? Maybe some wood burning,  razzle dazzle, paintings?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm back!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Toys R Us in commerce Georgia doesn't have anything. Headed to Anderson South Carolina.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

might get a massage while I'm there.


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 19, 2014)

Get me one while you're there


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Lame billy thread hdmo3 is right.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop is mine


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey JB


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

First post in this'n ^^^^flop


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey migs


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

I've missed most the 'big gay billy date' thread.....been busy


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Sue them for punitive damages Strang.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm worn out work kicked my booty.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

How did I end up back home?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll be out of the cube and in the field next week. Got a new pair of steel toes today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Sheana cartwrong brought you home tp


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I was going to toys r us, home I guess was closer.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I go tomorrow.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't like being out after dark.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Really don't know what to get t.p. I'd like to get her something useful. All the other stuff she has to have then plays with it for 6 minutes. Then forgets about it.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hay, JB.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Strang messed his draws.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

He don't known how cook black painther.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey T


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry to bout strangs drawers.  Couldn't have been pleasant.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

T didn't mention anything about Sheana Mig.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Get her a shotgun T


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Or maybe a .380 to keep in her backpack. She needs to be able to protect herself at pre k


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I had strang call my wife and ask if I could go hunting with him.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

She won't tell him no.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Matt going goose hunting


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Don't shoot them geese shoot them full grown gooses.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

T2S in here


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Erebody else just up and left.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

No goodby, no syl, nothing.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Wonder where they go?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Prolly started a new thread and did not tell me about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

T2S went with them.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I here. I hungry too.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm going duoose hunting


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

I feel strange....


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Never mind.....I was sitting on a dog bone...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> I feel strange....



That's odd


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Odd?.......yes, I agree.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Dert looks like he chew a dog bone up reel quick


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

There is a guy stuckinarut here. Lets help the Lil feller out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I drankmyselfinarut


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I know how you feel stuckinarut


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Stuck


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm embarrassed THIS THREAD is dragging.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Stuck is stuck up


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey dare stuck.  I know how you feel


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Actually....I dont....


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Missed it....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Party picking up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Stuck ain't got fingers he can't post


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Sog is barking at deer standing in da yard


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

"Herding cats" I hear that one more time and I'm throat punching someone. What are they teaching at management schools these days.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Dog


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Can you heard cats?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> Can you heard cats?



Not easily apparently.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Stuck is gonna come in and say hi.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Me and strang gonna duck hunt at dirts place.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm herding cats at the Tweety bird convention.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

mattech said:


> Me and strang gonna duck hunt at dirts place.



Take Stuck with you and get him out of his rut.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

I wish we could.... No water here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

People at work always want to know my gon handle I tell them Freddy22


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Disappointed duck season for me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

They make fun of us at work I laugh and say mean things about us..


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Plant duck plot..... No water ....coon et it all...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9179978&postcount=34  the guy in the avi what's he doing with that buck?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 19, 2014)

Haven't been on here in a few days. Having popup trouble on my I-phone. Switched over to Google Crome and it still happens once in a while. Any body else having this trouble? What to do to fix it


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Caressing him?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Get a droid operated phone


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Mathewnotgaynomoretech uses an eyephone he may help ya


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Cuddling him.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Eye do not have an eye fone.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I feel kinda nice right now though.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I wonder if stuckinarut is on two wheels.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Probably high-sided it.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Poodraws is here.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Panthers roasting on an open fire.....it just feels like Christmas around here.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Possum dog is looking at me cross eyed


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Possum dog just bit my wife.....again ..I lol-ing
She is not...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Cherry


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Hero


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Lfdc


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 19, 2014)

Obviously I've came to the wrong place for advice. You peeps are useless. I'll pm billy. Maybe he has an eye for a fone


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Got da far goin and radio playin wif da reebs a flowin


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hilsman spends a lot of time at dc.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> Haven't been on here in a few days. Having popup trouble on my I-phone. Switched over to Google Crome and it still happens once in a while. Any body else having this trouble? What to do to fix it


Pop ups are not fun.....well sometimes they are...


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Kinda jealous.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't think I've ever had a popup on my fone.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I've had a popknot on my head though.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm poppin anudder top


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

27 guest.. I'm not lame..


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Goot thread fuzzy


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

It's brangin folks outta da closet


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 32 (5 members and 27 guests)


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2700 (500 members and 2200 guests)


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2700 (500 members and 2200 guests)



Im a winner..


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Im a winner..



Ever wonder who these guests are?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Ever wonder who these guests are?



Did you invite them?


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I have an iPhone for werk, I don't really use it much. I have a droid for a personal. Droid is way better, in my opinion man.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm packed up for my hunting trip.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

I got corn and guns.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

mattech said:


> I have an iPhone for werk, I don't really use it much. I have a droid for a personal. Droid is way better, in my opinion man.



I talked to some techs today and they said that they knew you. Is it kinda like a club?


----------



## ccherry (Dec 19, 2014)

Hay hay hey


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Sup cherry


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey ChocolateCoveredCherry.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 19, 2014)

Got on my tablet. Hope them dern popups leave me alone


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> Got on my tablet. Hope them dern popups leave me alone



Clear your history and cookies on your phone and that should fix it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Why don't we


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Have a Christmas


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Contest where the


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

One who has the


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Best story, Wins


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

A free hunt


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

With NutNut in


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Chula or some


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Other disclosed


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

What's the story gotta be about


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Unknown destination.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Pre flop


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm in, what are the rules.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Good flop Hilsman


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Busy week playing catchup from vacation


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks dhd


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> What's the story gotta be about



Things that you never tolt nobody about, especially your spouse.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

How's was da vacation


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Ccherry? Lagrangedave?


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Things that you never tolt nobody about, especially your spouse.



You go 1st


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Werd Hilsman


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> How's was da vacation



It's was fun. The wife and youngin loved Disney


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

I caint tell them stories on hera. I'll get banded


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> It's was fun. The wife and youngin loved Disney


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

I wuz at a party one nite outside of Corinth Ga. when we came under fire................. it wuz a freightening situation


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

We all ran in random directions...


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

That's not cool, ld.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

I wuz doing real good until I took a .22 in the glutimous maximus.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

it's still thera btw.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2014)

That's crazy Lagrange


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

I wuz with two of my best frens they weighed 400 and 300lbs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

I fell in the well first..............


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey dhd


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2014)

When I was dating my wife, her daddy shot me wid a BB gun I was ️fishing.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey dhd



Hey Bo$$


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

First came Big Tom...........


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Minnesota Fats was next...............


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll have to remember the bb gun trick, dhd


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

I wuz under 700 lbs of frends in the bottom of a well in Heard county after midnight with an attitude and a slug in my rear..............


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Scrap done posted some beautiful words in his thread.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

How deep was the well, ld?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

You can't make this stuff up.............


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

12' before Minnesota joined us,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, then we went another 6 feet and hit the water.....


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Keep going.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Creepy, muddy, slimy, crawl up outta that well..........


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

I wuz the furst one In and the,,,,,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Spiders, rats, snakes, and leeches...............


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

First one out...............


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Bleeding, nasty, smelly, toxic and mad................


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Climbed out of that hole...


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

With three broke ribs and a bullet in me.....


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

And headed for the trailer park................


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Me and 700lbs of terror were bent on revenge.............


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Dennis, that wuz his name...............I got shot by a guy named Dennis............


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Big Tom and Minnesota tore the rails off his trailer deck................


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

On the edge of my seat...


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Dude ran through his front storm door in his boxers with the rifle still in his hands.............


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

True story...............


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

I have more.............


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> On the edge of my seat...


 Me Too. Done sheared a plastic nut on the commode and like to fell in. Proceed.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

Bo$$ says that I need to be nicer though.............


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Lols at scrapy


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

My best friend for the last 50 yrs is married to his widow.


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

Scrappy made me LOL


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

afternoon evryone


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm gone Honkey Tonkin Honkey Tonkin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Evening, Gentlemen.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Wit it iz


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Wit it iz



Just chilling and watching Avatar. I feel like i'm watching an animated, sci-fi version of Dances with Wolves.
Took the wife to Cracker Barrel for supper and then got all my rifle stuff laid out. We're gonna go to the Range at chickasawhatchee tomorrow. I want to sight in my rifle and she wants to shoot her pistol.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Wish I was at chickasawhatchee.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

And where is chicamagua?  Martin


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just chilling and watching Avatar. I feel like i'm watching an animated, sci-fi version of Dances with Wolves.



Never heard that comparison, but it fits.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2014)

please no more tears


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

I am at deer camp. alone listless


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

I think that is a cool analogy.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

Breakfast table


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

I was going for a pearl jam reference.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

....in an otherwise empty room.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was at chickasawhatchee.



It's a really nice shooting range and the guys that run it are top notch. Very helpful and run it with an all business attitude regarding safety.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cool song, guitar is tuned funny in it.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 19, 2014)

You got it jb.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I am at deer camp. alone listless



I wish i was at deer camp. Haven't even gone once this season and probably won't till after christmas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

How yall doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Just passin thru.....sayin Hello!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How yall doin?



Howdy, Jeffro!
Just watching tv and drinking grape juice.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, so much for Christmas shopping tomorrow. t.p.'s mom called and said she wanted to come home so I went and got her. I'm in a pickle now.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

T.P. said:


> t.p.'s mom called and said she wanted to come home so I went and got her. I'm in a pickle now.



That's a good pickle to be in.

Christmas shopping was tough when I was a single Dad.  Had to hire a sitter once.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Now I am proud of my thread. Hdmo3 was trolling me


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep. I was going tonight and laziness got me and I figured I'd do it tomorrow. I should have did it tonight. 

I have no clue what goes on over there but here is where she'd rather be.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I hope nobody is trolling me!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Trout fishing trip. 15th of may privative camping just outside of Clayton ga. All are welcome to come.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Pm if y'all want to go.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I got to tel gregnclayton he said no one invites him.. I just hope he dont announce the time all day


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Trout fishing trip. 15th of may privative camping just outside of Clayton ga. All are welcome to come.



Sounds cool


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Strang is drunk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Sounds cool



We don't wear kackis, but be good to see you there. Some may have printed tee shirts.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I hope strang changed his draws.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

That the same one as last year Mig


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm wearing my "i like big bass..and I can not lie", t shirt.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> We don't wear kackis, but be good to see you there. Some may have printed tee shirts.



I think I got a few with jumpin' fish on 'em, may need to break one out for such an occasion.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Chief got in trouble for stealing water out of his roof drain.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm lftt again.....


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll prolly get another one here in the next few days.  I get a one or two print T's every year.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

You gotta teach me how to cook that painther tp. This one done tored me up sum'n awful


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That the same one as last year Mig



Same as last year. Me and Chuck decided the date today. Y'all coming?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

Hope mathewtechnical gots some toilet paper in da creepy mini for in the morning


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll send you a pm, strang. Very few folks know how to do it, kind of a secret. Has a lot to do with how you skin them also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Jeffro!
> Just watching tv and drinking grape juice.



Grape juice sounds good.....is it fermented? 



T.P. said:


> Well, so much for Christmas shopping tomorrow. t.p.'s mom called and said she wanted to come home so I went and got her. I'm in a pickle now.



Uh ohhhh! I've had to buy presents for Jag when he was present....kind of trickyy.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Same as last year. Me and Chuck decided the date today. Y'all coming?



I was just planning my vacations from work and was wondering what weekend ya'll were going


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I bought one of those sleepneasy shots. I'm very relaxed


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I was just planning my vacations from work and was wondering what weekend ya'll were going



Plan on going ..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Mountain trip flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Chief got in trouble for stealing water out of his roof drain.



My gutters were stopped up BO$$.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Ax wycliff its a fun trip.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

This past spring was the first time I had caught a trout since I was a teenager.  Met up with a few of the atheists I debate in the spiritual forums and had a great time.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Ax wycliff its a fun trip.



Do we have to climb a mountain to fish?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Are their bears around there?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Do we have to climb a mountain to fish?



Only in your truck


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

We have a bear story boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Is there Banjo music involved.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

We been going every year since I was 16.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Is there Banjo music involved.



Nope we did get in a fix and got lost for hours. I wasn't lost. I knew the way back. Just walk back up the creek.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

We had a great time last year, but Lil Wy didn't like that there were no bathrooms


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

I saw lots of trees and bushes to hide behind.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nite folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mountain trip flop



I can't get there from here. Atlanta is in the way.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Night JB


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Day three of a lame thread


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Day three of a lame thread



Which one? There's too many to pick from.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Mig starts threads that are over everybody's head.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Thread is to complicated.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Not useless enough.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

I use to catch trout at the crossed eyed cricket west of Knoxville.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

They were tame.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

They had ducks there and one of them grabbed my line.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

They also had a restaurant there and would cook what you caught. They refused to cook the duck I caught.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

I asked them if I could bring the duck home with me? They didn't go along with that.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

I left there very angry.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 20, 2014)

Is a PM premenstrual or post?


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm so ignorant.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 20, 2014)

What is a deer camp? I ain't kidding a bit.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They also had a restaurant there and would cook what you caught. They refused to cook the duck I caught.


 A place like that half cooked mine but they didn't do it right. For what I paid for that dern Muscovey duck I was expecting them to whip out the Big version of the Silver thumb screw at my table and skwish the blood and marrow out of it and put it back together like a duck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> What is a deer camp? I ain't kidding a bit.



It is a place where four legged critters get together and discuss how to be kitsch.


----------



## mattech (Dec 20, 2014)

Yo!


----------



## mattech (Dec 20, 2014)

Just waitin' on strang.


----------



## mattech (Dec 20, 2014)

Were huntin' ducks


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

good luck


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 20, 2014)

I must be GON.
I got a date starting at 8.

 AM when ex hubby picks up JR.  She needs a smile. I'll put it there.
Just talkin you know.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Locker the lame billy down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Mt  sky busting strang is mad.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a place where four legged critters get together and discuss how to be kitsch.


Like ducks smell corn on each others breath at a roost?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Well, so much for Christmas shopping tomorrow. t.p.'s mom called and said she wanted to come home so I went and got her. I'm in a pickle now.



Get on the computer you can shop on line
they will have it ready for pick up when you
get there. All stores have it. I'm picking up the
grandsons on Monday.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Get her a powerwheels


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

The gator one my boys put that thang threw it all.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I got the grandsons a Nintendo wii with a couple of games
and one of those sport packages with tennis racket,baseball bat
racing wheel surfing board thing's. Got the oldest Mario and the
youngest Disney something. Not cheep but you can
always give games in the future. Didn't want to buy them some
the use five minutes breaks and that's it. This will grow with them.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 20, 2014)

Mornin useless folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Morning


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Morning all.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

This one's almost done.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I need coffee


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Have to go be useful today, what an awful word


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Closing on the inlaw's home Monday.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Got a few things to remove not much though


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

How you doing Nut


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

TP sleeping in.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Eating leftover Panther


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wonder if it's good cold like pizza


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm smoking bb ribs today.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gonna have potato salad and baked beans too to two tu 2


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Feel free to join in


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nut musta fell asleep


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I've got lots to do can't be useles


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

But I wish I didn't have to


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gota move a car


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

couple of chairs and a table


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

few things from the garage


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

smoke the ribs


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

gonna be a busy day


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Coffee is ready


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gonna go make a cup


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

wish I had some eggnog


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

just got a taste for it


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

maybe get some today


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

flop time


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm pushing it Fuzzy where you at.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 20, 2014)

Me an t.p. just woke up.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Me an t.p. just woke up.



Did you see my post about your problem


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

page 36


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

TP fell back a sleep


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Morning JB


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wake up TP


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

ring ring rattle rattle bang bang clank clank


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

pew pew pew


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I making lots of noise trying to wake up TP


----------



## T.P. (Dec 20, 2014)

I did, krun. I still got to go get them though. I'm gonna have to find me a babysitter for a few hours I guess.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Schools out now right or could you get them
on Monday


----------



## T.P. (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm awake, krun. Fixin t.p. some pancakes fo breakfast.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

She's in Church school so I don't know
if they are out for the holiday or still in.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 20, 2014)

Schools out now.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

That's nice


----------



## T.P. (Dec 20, 2014)

I should have done it two weekends ago when she was gone.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Good luck with the sitter


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

You have her full time then


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Take a friend with you to the store to pick up
and have them wait in the truck put them in back


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cover with a sheet or something


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Or if you pay for them online have someone
else pick them up for you, they will need the receipt.
And maybe and id I'm not sure.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 20, 2014)

Mornin???


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 20, 2014)

Lfhh


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 20, 2014)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Walmart let you designate a pickup person also.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Morning Hils stay warm


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 20, 2014)

Krun is pushin da strang


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuzzy felt bad it wasn't going fast
I'm giving it a good effort this morning


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

He's sleeping in though gonna miss it.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 20, 2014)

Prime rib omlet is goot


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 20, 2014)

Prob not real prime rib. But whatever it is it's goot


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

second cup of coffee going down now


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

TP eating pancakes bet they are good.
Hubby cooking sausage


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Me TP and one ghost


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuzzy hanging over with the drivelers.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Here i am kayran.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Hope you are building me a room in your cabin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Eye recon my hog bite is heeled up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Jope not


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Kayran strong she going to move a car


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuzzy what cha doing over thera


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm gonna turn a key first


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

I might hit some coffee. Cook it on a spoon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Im about to throw mine craft in ths trash


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know how to do that


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Throw the boys out in the rain


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

lots of ghosts in hera


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Yup they are getn loud and mad


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

mine craft is a game yes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Mad boys flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

don't know how to cook coffee on a spoon


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

bet that takes practice


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, and one steals aomething from another and the fight is on


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

skill


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

still talking about coffee


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Shoot it up..


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok now I got it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Caaffine freebase


----------



## T.P. (Dec 20, 2014)

Yep, I got her full time, krun. I run all my womens off too. I didn't want to have to by them anything fo Christmas. I should have kept one through this weekend to let her sit I the truck wit t.p.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't think they call that coffee though


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Boys settled down..


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't have to be no woman
don't you gots a buddy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Tell her you buying for someone elses kid


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone she knows. You can sit in
the truck and let them go in


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Walmart lets you decide who picks up gift


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Toys R Us probably do the same thing.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Or take her in the store let her look around while
your buddy picks the stuff up and puts it in the 
truck. Or meet a buddy there  sign for the stuff let
him bring it to the house.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Morning Dert


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Get her the power wheels john deer gator..


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

TP needs a billy friend to help him out


----------



## T.P. (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't got no friends either. I ran them off cause they are all mooches.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Who lives near TP that can help him out.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Shut this one down


----------



## T.P. (Dec 20, 2014)

She got a jeep, Mm. Igor it for her last year. She dangerous on that thang. Tries to run me over.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Lock my lame billy down.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

TP go start a new one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

I aint startn a new one


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Lox her down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Tp im not a mooch i forget my wallet allot. All i have is.my.check book.lost my debit card


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

No mods lets go crazy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't want to get banded though
lose my only billy friends have to 
come back I recon


----------



## T.P. (Dec 20, 2014)

Your turn, krun. I don't want mine to be lame like Mm's was.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

No band sat. Speak yo mind


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

I am not a lamer


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 20, 2014)

It's still goin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Start a new one mg


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

I started the one before this one TP


----------

